
FreeBSD Port of Docker - QUFB
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=391421
======
vezzy-fnord
See also Jetpack, a native FreeBSD implementation of the appc spec (to be
converted to OCP, I presume):
[https://github.com/3ofcoins/jetpack](https://github.com/3ofcoins/jetpack)

------
feld
I'm not sure what it will gain me over my home-grown scripts to manage jails
the way I like them, but I'll certainly play with it when it's ready for
consumption.

~~~
batou
I'm finding that good old fashioned _processes_ are a pretty good and long
forgotten virtualization system!

Not only that you can manage them very easily with stable tools like ansible
and deploy them as packages (rpms).

Our native IO and bare metal HP DL380s go crazy fast with hundreds of
processes running.

~~~
feld
How vintage of you!

------
jfb
Now I just need nvcc to ditch linux entirely. Sadly, that's not going to be
forthcoming in this or any other universe.

~~~
justincormack
Will it work under emulation (you need freebsd current not 10.1 to get 64 bit
Linux emulation)?

------
zbyte64
Does this bring us closer to having native docker support on OSX?

~~~
TickleSteve
No, Its a popular misconception that OSX is based on BSD... its not. OSX is a
MACH kernel with a BSD userland (read BSD compatibility layer) much the same
as there exists a POSIX layer for Windows.

~~~
danieldk
BSD runs in kernel-space as well to provide the typical UNIX functionality
(BSD system calls, UNIX-style processes, etc). You can see this in the kernel
sources for XNU, which contains a fairly sizable chunk of a BSD kernel:

[https://github.com/opensource-
apple/xnu/tree/10.10/bsd](https://github.com/opensource-
apple/xnu/tree/10.10/bsd)

There were other projects that used comparable approaches, such as Lites:

[http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/lites/html/](http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/lites/html/)

 _No, Its a popular misconception that OSX is based on BSD... its not._

So no, this is not a misconception, it's actually true. Sure, there is BSD in
userland as well, but the kernel is Mach _and_ BSD.

------
zwischenzug
Would it be better to target 'RunC', as the open container standard?

~~~
codemac
They'd probably need to do both, as users who want to use docker depend on
very specific parts of the docker ecosystem (docker hub, the docker daemon
itself, etc).

Not to mention this is essentially just packaging, I hope they package any
software they find reasonably popular and let users decide what's more
important to them.

~~~
ewindisch
The link sends you to the packaging, but this is a bonafide port which uses
FreeBSD jails. The code is not yet upstream in Docker, but I imagine (hope)
we'll see this work come in as pull-requests.

(Disclosure: I am an employee of Docker, Inc. Any opinions expressed here are
my own)

------
AdrianRossouw
interesting. how does it handle running linux containers? or does this work
the same way as boot2docker?

~~~
papercrane
Looks when it detects a linux container it uses FreeBSD's linux compatibility
layer.

[https://github.com/kvasdopil/docker/commit/da50a79947f46ab64...](https://github.com/kvasdopil/docker/commit/da50a79947f46ab64d156d6a5ece3616da3ac480?diff=split)

~~~
justincormack
Note that 64 bit Linux compat is not in the current release of FreeBSD but
should be available in the next release.

------
patkai
ZFS <3

~~~
TheDong
Docker has zfs support for zfs on linux already.

